# The Elusive G-Spot Part Two: Still MIA



## cdm (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok, so I posted a thread a week or more ago on this subject. Given our current situation, and my rapidly developing Performance Anxiety because of this stuff, there haven't been many chances. However, there have been a few, with the same result in the end. 

She isn't much help regarding the communication. Quited frankly, her reaction to the whole damn thing to this point has caused more doubt in my mind, which has turned into what I can only describe as perfomance anxiety. Her rather uninterested response led me to wonder if she simply figures its no use, that the only thing that would satisfy her more than I do now is the one thing I can't change, the... Ahem... Size...

However, I haven't given up yet. I've purchased some performance enhancers to try and help with the latest issue thats come up (Pun intended), being unable to get/maintain an erection all of a sudden. We'll see how that works out.

Now, the real question I've come to ponder is this... everything I continue to read speaks of the G-Spot being easier to find after she's become aroused, as it will "swell" a bit. So, true to form lately, I now find myself wondering if she simply isn't the least bit aroused at this point by the idea of having sex with me. Another thing, and I don't know a more delicate way to ask, so I'll just ask. Am I not reaching far enough back with my fingers? I feel like, according to everything Ive researched, it shouldnt be far in at all. In other words, you shouldn't have to go all the way in as far you can with your fingers. Is this not correct?? Anyway, I've worn myself out with this crap so I could go on and on, but I'll leave it at that. Thaks for any help.


----------



## mary35 (Jul 18, 2010)

Personally I think you are causing yourself undo stress about this whole thing. For whatever reason you have in your mind that you are inadequate lover for your wife. Now you are about to make that assumption come true. Stop with it all. You are going to do more damage than good. 

Your latest performance issues are showing your true state of mind about this all. Relax and stop worrying about being her best lover and just enjoy being her current and chosen lover. She didn't have to take you back. She chose this relationship. She chose you!


----------



## mary35 (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh and by the way - we can't find a G spot on me. I am definitely aroused and there is not a G spot that swells and feels really good. Not all women are the same no matter how many people tell you they are!!!!!!! And I am perfectly happy with the orgasms I have. I don't feel like I am missing anything!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Cdm... First off, I can reach her g-spot with my middle two fingers very easy. I think I described the position that it happens most naturally for me in another post. But those two fingers at 90 degrees to my palm, just inserted comfortably. Not looking for gold or digging for a lost wrist watch. There is at one more "spot" further back called the "a-spot", but the g-spot is not too far in at all.

Second... With my GF, it was a very mental thing. Probably especially because we were both learning. She was able to squirt on her own before she met me, but she decided it was time to try it with a partner. When she started on her own, there was a psychological barrier to break through, and another one again with a partner. My point would be that if she's not into it, I'm not sure you'll succeed. Having said that, I do almost wish I had a second chance with some of my previous partners just to see if my knowledge/techniques are transferable. 

As far as "enhancers" go, I had some issues that took a chunk out of my confidence shortly after meeting my GF. I had just separated from my wife, I was under a lot of job pressures, working 90 hours a week, and living on my own for the first time in 20 years. While I was always able to perform, there were enough issues that I ended up getting a prescription for cialis. That stuff did exactly what the advertising promised! I used it to get over the confidence speed bump I hit, and now things are back to normal. I still keep some around for "special" occasions, though... 

And I would agree with both of Mary's posts.

Oh, and look up "Tristan Taormino". She's got a number of g-spot movies and books, all educational. Although I really wish I could just find the one that brought it together for me... It was an amateur piece that just explained what I was missing.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

